
"Feisty" Steve Jobs Ponders a $40B Shopping Spree at Apple Shareholder Meeting - alexandros
http://www.fastcompany.com/1563818/apple-shareholders-meeting-steve-jobs?partner=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+fastcompany%2Fheadlines+%28Fast+Company+Headlines%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
messel
Not enough meat in the article. It's shorter than my rather "fluffy" blog
posts.

I expected a little more from Fast Company (enjoyed their writeup on Markus
Finch of plenty of fish a while back).

